# 2022 Canyon Spectral:ON CFR



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

First Ride: 2022 Canyon Spectral:ON CFR - Pinkbike

No price listed on the LTD spec. The price just below LTD $10,500 and well priced model $5,999

Full carbon ebike, 155mm Rear, Front 150mm
EP8 available with 720wh or 900wh. The 720wh is coming in at 21.84kg / 48.06lbs
That's pretty light for a Class 1 ebike & 720wh battery, obviously the 900wh battery is said to be about 2.5lbs heavier.

Pretty conservative geo numbers.

Here's a link to FC's review: (155) 2022 Canyon Spectral:On EMTB with 900wh battery released | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I like the canyon bikes, but this one not quite Rowdy enough for me. I wish I had 900what battery in my Levo


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I like the tilted motor design, more room for bigger battery and better protection underneath motor, the thin plastic cover on the motor for my Rise is a joke, already broke one


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Tickle said:


> I like the tilted motor design, more room for bigger battery and better protection underneath motor, the thin plastic cover on the motor for my Rise is a joke, already broke one


The manufacturers need to do a better job of protection down there. My Levo needed to replace battery guard twice and I’ve got cracks on the plastic covers around motor. My Intense Tazer, same thing, 2 guards cracked and replaced. Or I can learn to ride smoother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

My first vd!


----------



## kenai (Feb 18, 2006)

Are you tied to only using the Canyon bar/stem combo or can you swap to whatever bar/stem combo you want?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

